# Cups and foomatic yet again not working

## drekka

Ok, this has been frustrating me for weeks. Ever since I migrated to a 2.6 kernel and rebuilt the system I have not been able to get printing to work. 

I have an Epson Stylus Colour 760 attached to the PC via USB. 

It appears in /dev as /dev/usb/lp0 and is handled by udev. 

Echo hello >> /dev/usb/lp0 works.

Using Cups Epson utils work and I can clean the print heads etc.

Cups is stalled and started.

Cups sees the printer and can talk to it.

Foomatic and Foomatic-filters are installed.

Ghostscript-esp is emerged.

When I do a test print, cups reports that it worked, but the printer sits there doing nothing. Looking at the jobs via cups I see abort messages.

Digging around in the logs with cups debug on, I see the following:

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] Starting renderer

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] JCL: <job data>

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18]

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] renderer PID kid4=12294

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] renderer command:

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] renderer return value: 255

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] renderer received signal: 255

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] Process dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 255.", exit stat: 1

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 255.

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18]

D [01/Feb/2006:11:41:51 +1100] [Job 18] Closing renderer

Looking at other peoples postings indicates to me that the line I have coloured red should have a copy of the gs command used to render the page. However mine is blank which leads me to believe there is a config problem. But I cannot find it. 

Does anyone know how to fix this ?

ciao

Derek

----------

## drekka

Still no luck but I think I've gotten further. Digging around some doco I located the PPD generated by foomatic and gimp print. In it is the following lines

```

*FoomaticIDs: Epson-Stylus_Color_760 gimp-print

*FoomaticRIPCommandLine: ""

*FoomaticRIPOption Model: enum CmdLine A 10

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Model=escp2-760: " -sModel=escp2-760"

```

This would indicate to me that the PPD generated is incorrect because it does not contain a command line setting to drive the gs rip. This makes sense and matches the blank line I am finding in the logs. 

Anyone have any idea where to go next ?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Go to linuxprinting.org and use their tools to generate a ppd for your printer.

Something to try at least.

Edit: For easy access http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Color_760

Edit2: For even easier access 

```
*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%

*% For information on using this, and to obtain the required backend

*% script, consult http://www.linuxprinting.org/

*%

*% This file is published under the GNU General Public License

*%

*% PPD-O-MATIC (3.0.0 or newer) generated this PPD file. It is for use with 

*% all programs and environments which use PPD files for dealing with

*% printer capability information. The printer must be configured with the

*% "foomatic-rip" backend filter script of Foomatic 3.0.0 or newer. This 

*% file and "foomatic-rip" work together to support PPD-controlled printer

*% driver option access with arbitrary free software printer drivers and

*% printing spoolers.

*%

*% To save this file on your disk, wait until the download has completed

*% (the animation of the browser logo must stop) and then use the

*% "Save as..." command in the "File" menu of your browser or in the 

*% pop-up manu when you click on this document with the right mouse button.

*% DO NOT cut and paste this file into an editor with your mouse. This can

*% introduce additional line breaks which lead to unexpected results.

*%

*% You may save this file as 'Epson-Stylus_Color_760-Stc760p.upp.ppd'

*%

*%

*FormatVersion:   "4.3"

*FileVersion:   "1.1"

*LanguageVersion: English 

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*PCFileName:   "STC760P..PPD"

*Manufacturer:   "Epson"

*Product:   "(Stylus COLOR 760)"

*cupsVersion:   1.0

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsModelNumber:  2

*cupsFilter:   "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

*%pprRIP:        foomatic-rip other

*ModelName:     "Epson Stylus Color 760"

*ShortNickName: "Epson St. Color 760 Stc760p.upp"

*NickName:      "Epson Stylus Color 760 Foomatic/Stc760p.upp"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 550"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 651"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 652"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 653"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 704"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 705"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 800"

*LanguageLevel:   "3"

*ColorDevice:   True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*FileSystem:   False

*Throughput:   "1"

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*TTRasterizer:   Type42

*VariablePaperSize: False

*FoomaticIDs: Epson-Stylus_Color_760 Stc760p.upp

*FoomaticRIPCommandLine: "gs %B -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dN&&

OPAUSE %A%Z -sOutputFile=- -"

*End

*OpenGroup: General/General

*OpenUI *PageSize/Page Size: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 100 AnySetup *PageSize

*DefaultPageSize: Letter

*PageSize Letter/US Letter: "<</PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A4/A4: "<</PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 11x17/11x17: "<</PageSize[792 1224]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A3/A3: "<</PageSize[842 1191]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A5/A5: "<</PageSize[421 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize B5/B5 (JIS): "<</PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Env10/Envelope #10: "<</PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvC5/Envelope C5: "<</PageSize[459 649]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvDL/Envelope DL: "<</PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "<</PageSize[499 709]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "<</PageSize[279 540]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Executive/Executive: "<</PageSize[522 756]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Legal/US Legal: "<</PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageSize

*OpenUI *PageRegion: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 100 AnySetup *PageRegion

*DefaultPageRegion: Letter

*PageRegion Letter/US Letter: "<</PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A4/A4: "<</PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 11x17/11x17: "<</PageSize[792 1224]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A3/A3: "<</PageSize[842 1191]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A5/A5: "<</PageSize[421 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion B5/B5 (JIS): "<</PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Env10/Envelope #10: "<</PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvC5/Envelope C5: "<</PageSize[459 649]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvDL/Envelope DL: "<</PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "<</PageSize[499 709]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "<</PageSize[279 540]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Executive/Executive: "<</PageSize[522 756]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Legal/US Legal: "<</PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageRegion

*DefaultImageableArea: Letter

*ImageableArea Letter/US Letter: "0 0 612 792"

*ImageableArea A4/A4: "0 0 595 842"

*ImageableArea 11x17/11x17: "0 0 792 1224"

*ImageableArea A3/A3: "0 0 842 1191"

*ImageableArea A5/A5: "0 0 421 595"

*ImageableArea B5/B5 (JIS): "0 0 516 729"

*ImageableArea Env10/Envelope #10: "0 0 297 684"

*ImageableArea EnvC5/Envelope C5: "0 0 459 649"

*ImageableArea EnvDL/Envelope DL: "0 0 312 624"

*ImageableArea EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "0 0 499 709"

*ImageableArea EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "0 0 279 540"

*ImageableArea Executive/Executive: "0 0 522 756"

*ImageableArea Legal/US Legal: "0 0 612 1008"

*DefaultPaperDimension: Letter

*PaperDimension Letter/US Letter: "612 792"

*PaperDimension A4/A4: "595 842"

*PaperDimension 11x17/11x17: "792 1224"

*PaperDimension A3/A3: "842 1191"

*PaperDimension A5/A5: "421 595"

*PaperDimension B5/B5 (JIS): "516 729"

*PaperDimension Env10/Envelope #10: "297 684"

*PaperDimension EnvC5/Envelope C5: "459 649"

*PaperDimension EnvDL/Envelope DL: "312 624"

*PaperDimension EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "499 709"

*PaperDimension EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "279 540"

*PaperDimension Executive/Executive: "522 756"

*PaperDimension Legal/US Legal: "612 1008"

*OpenUI *Resolution/Resolution: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Resolution: enum CmdLine B

*OrderDependency: 100 AnySetup *Resolution

*DefaultResolution: 360dpi

*Resolution 360dpi/360x360dpi, plain paper: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=360dpi"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Resolution=360dpi: "@Stc760pl.upp"

*Resolution 720dpi/720x720dpi, plain paper: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=720dpi"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Resolution=720dpi: "@Stc760p.upp"

*CloseUI: *Resolution

*CloseGroup: General

*% Generic boilerplate PPD stuff as standard PostScript fonts and so on

*DefaultFont: Courier

*Font AvantGarde-Book: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-BookOblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-Demi: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-DemiOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Demi: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-DemiItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Light: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-LightItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Bold: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-BoldOblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Oblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Bold: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Italic: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Bold: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Italic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Roman: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Symbol: Special "(001.007S)" Special ROM

*Font Times-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Italic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfChancery-MediumItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfDingbats: Special "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

```

----------

## drekka

Thanks for that. I'll give it a try. I'm also tempted to just cut and paste the gs command line value into the generated PPD as that seems to be the only missing bit.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## drekka

Ok, I cut and pasted the command line to my PPD and it almost worked. I checked the PPD and the one on the linux printing site. Both have this command line:

```

gs %B -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE %A%Z -sOutputFile=- -

```

When I tried it CUPs threw errors about trying to open a display device. With reading around it appeared that I needed a -sDEVICE= parameter. So I tried the following:

```

-sDEVICE=epson

-sDEVICE=escp

-sDEVICE=epsonc

-sDEVICE=stcolor

```

All of which worked in the sence that my printer started printing, but non provided a correct result. Epson printed the test page across 2 sheets of paper, Epsonc did the same in colour. Escp printing gibberish and stcolor did nothing.

So I'm not sure why I sould have to add the DEVICE parameter when all the PPD's I've looked at don't have it and I don't know which device to put in. From reading around stcolor seems to be the correct one so I don't know why it's not working. 

I really don't understand why this is proving so hard when my prior 2.4 kernel and cups system ran out of the box on the same hard config.

Grrr !   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Did you install and configure the printer using the administration section of the cups web interface?  If not, you might try doing that to see if it makes any difference.

----------

## Cintra

Have you tried using gimp-print? I'm using it with the Photo 750..

----------

## drekka

Hi all,

Yabbadabbadont - Yeup I've been using the CUPs admin window from the KDE menus to install the printer driver and create the PPD. That method was causing the issue with the blank gs commandline parameters so I've left the current instance in place and have been manually editing the PPD to try and resolve this.

Cintra - Yes I've been using the Foomatic + Gimpprint driver which comes up as recommended. s I'm trying to get printing working from Open Office and KDE programs I thought this was the best method.

Thankyou everyone for taking the time to reply. With the amount of work this is taking to get working, it's got to be something really rediculous  :Wink: 

Derek

----------

## Cintra

Have you updated gimp-print lately? If so, it could be your gimp-print driver is still at the old version - in my case when it failed, the driver name (found in KDE control center/peripherals/printers/properties/driver) was for the previous version of gimp-print. If it is simply 'change' the driver.

----------

## drekka

Just upgraded Ghostscript to the 8.15.1 to see if that helped - in a word - nope! It actually made it worse as it kept crashing out with

```

Error: /invalidfont in findfont

```

coming up in the logs. 

I think I'll go back to the emerge version which is a 7.something.

I checked my versions of cups and gimp-print as well. Everything looks fuly up to date. I don't know what they changed but but since the versions I had in my 2.4 kernel eariler last year, they've totally screwed the Color 760. It's not worked once since.

----------

## Chaostrooper

@drekka: You are not alone, for me an epson stylus photo 870 declines work, even that it worked with a Kernel 2.6 three weeks ago. I setup a brand new machine and .... whamm. Now I try to find the differences between my old configuration/versions and the new machine. I let you know if I find something.

Another attempt could be an upgrade to the latest foomatic version, I recently saw that they reached 3.1. Hopefully it is put in portage in the next days.

Greetings

EDIT: I partly solved this issue: I reemerged foomatic and gimp-print with the ppds USE flag. Now I can print using gutenprint 5.0.r2, although the recommended gimp-print solution does not work. But this is not too important, because the printout looks well.

Anyway, drekka, if you need an instant printing solution you maybe wanne try www.turboprint.de. It's a commercial printer driver which should support your printer, the only hazzle is the watermark in higher resolutions, but this shouldn't be a problem for normal text printouts.

----------

## dee2

It's been a few weeks since I had and fixed a problem like this.

It was the same, everything seemed ok execpt nothing would happen when I tried to print.

I had errors in the log about invalid font or something.

The fix was to remove all lines in

```
/etc/fonts/Fontmap
```

 that has "Proxy in it"

(look at them, they look like they have a different format than the rest of that file)

Try it, but make a backup of the file first.

----------

